# Pips Red R34 pics



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

Herewith pics as promised, I took them myself so not brilliant. Just to reiterate spec as follows : R34 VSPEC 2001 UK car one of eighty 9500 miles, black leather seats, Quantum fully adj suspension, Nismo 3 piece alloys, uprated cams, hardpipe kit, road race intercooler, hyper muffler exhaust, high flow cat running 425 bhp.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

great . . . let me get one in red:clap:


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

That is so gorgeous:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

this might be way off, but was your previous car a supra?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice colour...but I am biased


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Colour...wow. 9500 miles...wow. And here's a bunch more wows...wow wow wow wow wow wow wow!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wouldnt a 2001 have clear indicators...and wouldnt it be a V-Spec II??? I thought they only made the red R34's in 1999????

Pretty car in the pics tho!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Its a UK car, hence they were all built in 1999, BUT registered as they were sold.


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats a beauty! Well impressed!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lovely! Congratualtions...

So the body was sprayed in 1999 in Japan as part of the original limited run in red, but then it was fitted with black leather for the UK market? :bowdown1:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Red would be the colour I would have.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Lovely! Congratualtions...
> 
> So the body was sprayed in 1999 in Japan as part of the original limited run in red, but then it was fitted with black leather for the UK market? :bowdown1:


That's right.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice, in Red, looks mint. 

Apart from CossieCam's, it's the only other red one I've seen.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Looks like same spec as used to run about Aberdeen area.

Was one of the previous owners from Ellon?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Lovely car - and such low milleage!!!

Would like to see it on black alloys though.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Stunning mate.


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your comments lads very much appreciated, for the record I did have Supra donkeys years ago,after that a R33 VSPEC I currently have the R34 GTR + 350z for every day use. Hope to catch up with some of you soon at some meetings.


----------



## jayson924 (Aug 18, 2006)

THATS BEAUTIFUL MAN... CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------

